# Triple Peak Gran Fondo



## Jwiffle

I want to let everyone know about a Fondo I am organizing in the Winchester, VA area. This will be a great ride, featuring scenic back roads through WV and VA. Three routes available: 115 miles with 9,250 ft elevation gain, 71 miles with 5,100 ft, and 57 miles with 3,500. The long route will feature 3 big climbs, the middle route 2 and the the short route a single tough climb.

The two longer routes do feature a 2 mile section of dirt/gravel, but it is really smooth. I rode it last week with 700x23 tires.

Here's the link to more info: https://www.elementsport.com/triple-peak-fondo/
You can register here: https://www.bikereg.com/triple-peak-gran-fondo

Element Adventures is proud to announce the first Triple Peak Fondo, featuring three iconic climbs in the greater Winchester area! The Triple Peak Century+ route has it all: plenty of miles, beautiful pastoral vistas, stiff mountain climbs (with accompanying descents!), and even a couple miles of gravel. Not for the faint of heart, the Century+ features 115 miles with 9,250 feet of elevation gain. The Metric+ and Half+ provide shorter challenges, but adventure nonetheless! Over mostly rural roads, you’ll get to see the beauty of northwest Virginia, as well as a fair bit of West Virginia.

*A portion of each participant’s entry fee will be donated to Congregational Community Action Project (CCAP), a local charity.* We ask that all participants bring a canned food item to donate to the food pantry. CCAP maintains a food pantry, operates a clothing center with all sizes, and offers assistance in other areas such as rents, utilities and prescription drugs. CCAP Winchester Help us raise funds for this organization that does so much in Winchester/Frederick County!

This ride will be supported with aid stations along the route, details on placement below. Be sure to carry at least the minimum supplies with you: spare tube(s), pump, patches, multi-tool. There will be a very nice buffet at the end of the ride, provided by a local caterer.

*Timed Hill Climbs:* We will award prizes to the top 3 fastest times on the three major climbs, and the fastest over the three combined for the Century+ route. We will not have timing chips, so we will be using Strava to record the times. In order to be entered into the timed climbs, therefore, you will need a Garmin, phone, or other GPS device and upload your ride to Strava when you complete your ride. Here are the Strava segments: Boyd’s Gap: https://www.strava.com/segments/659156 Shanghai Express: https://www.strava.com/segments/1394104 Fetzers Gap: https://www.strava.com/segments/6326275

*Prizes*: Overall winner: A Triple Peak Gran Fondo jersey and a $50 gift card to Element Sports! Top 3 winners each climb: $30 gift card for 1st, $20 gift card for 2nd, $10 gift card for 3rd. Winners can only win one prize, so you’ll be awarded the highest prize you qualify for. We’ll have 10 winners!

*Location*: Element Sports, 2009 S Loudoun St, Winchester, VA 22601

*Cost*: $40 Century+ / $35 Metric+ and Half+ until May 12, then $50/$45 until June 1. Day of registrations will be $65 any route, provided there are registrations available.

*Time*: Check-in opens at 7:00 am and will be open through 11:00 am. You may begin your ride as soon as you check in! The longer the route you are doing, the earlier you will want to start, as there will be cut-offs. See FAQ for details on cutoff times.

*Parking*: There is limited parking behind the store. You may need to find parking down the street or even at larger shopping centers like Wal-Mart, etc.

Register Here. Space is limited to 200 total riders, so register today!

Volunteers! We can definitely use volunteers, so please register as a volunteer if you are willing to help out.

*Event memorabilia*: Pre-order a jersey to commemorate this great ride! These jerseys are full-zip and made of advanced moisture-wicking fabric to keep you cool and dry. Comfortable club fit. they do tend to run small, so you’ll want to order one size up from your normal clothes. You can order your jersey on the BikeReg registration page. $70.

We’re looking forward to a fantastic ride!

Points of Note:*
*
Mountain descents are steep and have sharp turns, and may have potholes. Please be careful!
Follow all rules of the road: stop at signs, stoplights, etc. Please ride single file when cars come up behind you.
Gravel is found on Century+ and Metric+ routes from miles 46-48
Mile 99-101 on Century+ route is on US 55. This highway is high speed, please be careful.
Although the overall elevation gain is not tremendous for the lengths of the rides, the major climbs are steep (especially Shanghai!), so make sure you are appropriately geared!
*
Route Details:*

*Triple Peak Century+*

115 miles
3 mountain peaks
2 miles of gravel
9,250 feet elevation gain (mapmy ride route below shows 8,300, but a ride with a Garmin came up with 9,250)
Triple Peak Century+ in Winchester, VA, United States | MapMyRide
blue arrows
4 aid stations: mile 33, 51, 75, 99



*Double Peak Metric+*

71 miles
2 mountain peaks
2 miles of gravel
5,100 feet elevation gain
Double Peak Metric+ in Winchester, VA, United States | MapMyRide
red arrows
2 aid stations: mile 33, 51

* 

Single Peak Half+*

57 miles
1 mountain peak
no gravel
3,500 feet elevation gain
Single Peak Half+ in Winchester, VA, United States | MapMyRide
green arrows
1 aid station: mile 33

*Partners and Sponsors*

We’d like to thank our partners and sponsors: Hammer Nutrition, Escutcheon Brewing, Coach & Horses Tea Room


----------



## Jwiffle

The first edition was a great event, and next year's is scheduled for June 8, 2019. See you there!
https://www.bikereg.com/triple-peak-gran-fondo


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

